# Exhaust Cleaning - Drill attachment ?



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Guys im looking for an attachment for cleaning inside my exhaust tips, they are quite clean at the moment, but remember seeing a detail where someone used like a ball or flap wheel on a battery drill to clean a nissan GTR tail pipes

cant find one ! , anyone use anything similar ?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I know the one you are talking about, it was in a KDS post, and I have it...just can't find it on the bay at the moment...

It's like this one mind you:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TECH7-BUFFY-B...49?pt=UK_Motorcycle_Parts&hash=item2a0cd7edd5

:thumb:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

That look similar one they used


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> I know the one you are talking about, it was in a KDS post, and I have it...just can't find it on the bay at the moment...
> 
> It's like this one mind you:
> 
> ...


yeah that looks like the daddy thanks ! , what they like to use ?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Pretty good, I use them with a paste metal cleaner rather than a liquid one...they work well for me..

:thumb:


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

might have to get one of these then , saves me wrapping my fist in a microfibre then twisting my arm inside my twin 4" tips !


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Be careful not to get splatter all over the rear end


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

cleancar said:


> might have to get one of these then , saves me wrapping my fist in a microfibre then twisting my arm inside my twin 4" tips !


Got a video!!??!? :lol: 

I am 100% sure that these will work better than that method!

Been there, done it and have the blood to prove! 

:thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I must get one of those as I currently use a sort of washing up brushhead which has been cut so it goes into the drill, it works really well and removes stuck on stuff and really helps after my car has done a DPF regen as the tailpipes are terrible.


----------



## zachtdi (Jan 11, 2009)

cleancar said:


> might have to get one of these then , saves me wrapping my fist in a microfibre then twisting my arm inside my twin 4" tips !


hahaha i know some people joke about making love to their car but fisting it?

lol would love to see the look on the neighbors face if i did that........whilst licking the badge on the boot haha


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

What about something like this?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Cotton-Polish...520482&cguid=04dad71412c0a0aa17b7ca97ff862923


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Here is the actual one I have...

Not sure if it's any better than the first one I posted, but it was bugging me!

:lol:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-FARECLA-S...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item3f045ecb77

:thumb:


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> Here is the actual one I have...
> 
> Not sure if it's any better than the first one I posted, but it was bugging me!
> 
> ...


Dont Mothers do a very similar product?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

burger said:


> Dont Mothers do a very similar product?


No idea to be honest....

I'm not too clused up on the mothers range, although, I do use their metal cleaner with this ball! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

Oooppps.


----------



## MSD1540 (Oct 29, 2010)

I bought these after recommendation from someone on here but they are only small: -
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/10-FELT-POLIS...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item2a0c506388
Not used them yet


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> Here is the actual one I have...
> 
> Not sure if it's any better than the first one I posted, but it was bugging me!
> 
> ...


Top man will order that tonight ! , the exact one i saw before



The Cueball said:


> Got a video!!??!? :lol:
> 
> I am 100% sure that these will work better than that method!
> 
> ...





zachtdi said:


> hahaha i know some people joke about making love to their car but fisting it?
> 
> lol would love to see the look on the neighbors face if i did that........whilst licking the badge on the boot haha


Yeah my rear looks cleansed after its microfibre fisting !!

my neighbour came running over the other day as he saw me lying on my side at the back of the car, he thought id keeled over, but i was actually carefully stretching under polishing my 3" mid pipe


----------

